# Recoating polyurethane



## Lumptastic (Oct 2, 2019)

Ok so got kinda a rush deal. Now I know apply Polly wit for it to dry scuff and rec coats is the norm but if your spraying could you just give it a few to tack up and hit it again. Save me some time and some man hours. Using an oil based poly so it takes 5-6 hours to recoat otherwise


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Lumptastic said:


> Ok so got kinda a rush deal. Now I know apply Polly wit for it to dry scuff and rec coats is the norm but if your spraying could you just give it a few to tack up and hit it again. Save me some time and some man hours. Using an oil based poly so it takes 5-6 hours to recoat otherwise


I don't work with oil paints alot anymore, but alot of guys do wet on wet with good success.


----------

